# Please Read!



## Zoe (Mar 28, 2002)

I'm going to call the dr. first thing in the morning, but hopefully someone can help! Last week I've found out that I'm going to miscarry. I haven't yet. My friend has me freaked out. I have had a temp of anywhere from 100.3 - 100.7, chills, headaches (not too bad), for the past five days. I thought since my dr. tried drawing blood twice and couldn't b/c of my veins, maybe I have anemia. It didn't even cross my mind that I could have an infection. U/S said the baby is 6 1/2 weeks, and I'm 12 weeks now. I don't know if I should be concerned. Please any advice!

Also, thank you everyone who posted me on my last message.


----------



## umiak (May 14, 2002)

I do not know what to say about the symptoms, only that I am glad you are planning to talk with your dr in the morning. Do you have access to a medical professional tonight so you can ease your mind? Here, we have NursePlus, a 24 hour service offered at the hospital, or just calling to talk with someone in the emergency room could be helpful.

As far as the timing for "miscarriage" -- my midwife told me it could take up to 12 weeks to occur on its own! That this was ok, if I was willing to wait that long. (I did chose general anesthesia and the D and C surgury)

I wish you well and am so sorry for your loss. (My situation is posted under, Death of our unborn baby)


----------



## OceanMomma (Nov 28, 2001)

I don't really know exactly about the symptoms since I'm not at all familiar with F temperatures. I'm also pleased you're going to see your doc in the morning. I'm usually all for natural means & don't take anti-biotics ever, but last time I had a pregnancy loss, which was at 16 weeks, I opted for doing a d&c in the end. The baby did miscarry naturally ( 1-2 weeks after he died ) but I had some tissue retained. I worried about it for a few days but decided the d&c was the lesser evil than the infection. I had a misdiagnosed pelvic infection when I was 23 & ended up with blocked tubes so I am a touch paranoid myself about infections. I had also read that simple bacterial infections can cause a lot of reproductive problems so I kinda lost the plot a bit with all that & losing our baby for no apparent reason.

The chances are, even if you do have an infection, you will be OK. It's leaving them untreated that causes the problems. So it's probably not worth freaking out at all. Just go to the doctor, do what you have to do & make sure you take lots of other measures to make sure you're OK. Like make sure you're eating good food, get a natural iron supplement, get some real kick butt multi-vitamins, drink heaps of water, get some essential fatty acids of some kind & take them to help with healing & help with any depression, get some acidophilus capsules to take if you end up having some anti-biotics, take truck loads of vitamins C, go for a massage, get some acupuncture, basically pamper yourself since you deserve it after having something like this happen to you.

Best of luck & let us know how you get on.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I am with the others..just take extra special care of yourself try to relaxe as best you can under the circumstances.

Maybe some red rasberry leaf tea...


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

It is actually common to run a low grade feaver during miscarriage. Your body is working hard at that time. But, I must agree with the women here. An infection is not something to take lightly, especially if your feeling chills and other signs of infection.

Try to relax and take care of yourself, but do seek the attention you need. Keeping hydrated is the most important thing right now weather infection is present or not. Your body needs lot's of water and leafy green veggies (for iron loss).

It's so hard to care for yourself when your greiving, but please, try to. When your body heals, your better able to heal emotionally.

I wish you gentleness as you travel through this.


----------

